# Smokey Breeding contact information



## Ktyler2577 (Nov 30, 2018)

FC AFC Candlewoods Texas Ranger .
Does anyone out there happen to have sent contact information on Smokeys semen owner if there even is any? 
Text me if anyone knows. Kenley Tyler 
843 458 3380. Thanks.


----------

